# Is anyone gonna have a Rizheng group buy soon?



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 27, 2008)

I need some stuff from Rizheng. Is anyone gonna have one soon?


----------



## sbell111 (May 27, 2008)

I just sent you a message.

The way that Rizheng handles out-of-stock items can make a full-blown group buy really difficult to run.  Therefore, I think it is better to choose one of three other options:

Have a group buy that just handles specific items, such as the barrel trimmer buys.
Instead of having a full-blown group buy, just have a few people merge their orders.
Piggyback one person's larger order on a group buy.
These options tend to give up price discounts given for ordering large numbers of like items, but allow for a reduction in per-item shipping costs.  In my opinion, these are more important than the multiple-item discounts because the number of items needed to be ordered to get a discount is large, while the amount of the discounts offered is small.


----------



## jcollazo (May 27, 2008)

Jared, I wouldn't mind running a limited group buy from Rizheng. I was going to order from them soon anyway. As Steve mentioned, dealing with just a select number of items would be the best way to go. I was planning on ordering some bushings, slimline, comfort, and Polaris kits, keychains and a couple of pen cases.

For those that don't have the Rizheng's link: http://www.penturningsuppliers.com
You do have to register but other than their Monday sale email, I don't get anything else from them.

Let me make up a price list and get organized. I'll start the buy in a day or two.


----------



## Rudy Vey (May 27, 2008)

I just got an e-mail from them, they are selling some of their kits as low as $0.90 right now.


----------



## marcruby (Jun 1, 2008)

Actually I'd like to see a Dayacom group buy.  Too bad their minimum order is 500


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 1, 2008)

YOu know, the elegant beauty group buy couldn't have been much short of 500...I bet if one  limited the Dayacom buy to one type of kit at a time, and one plating, then it would be possible...

I.e. group buy on chrome plated jr gent...once it hits 500 kits, place the order, and then try another kit later...Be one heck of a lot of effort though!


----------

